# Amana icemaker not working after prolonged water shutoff to replace sink faucet.



## KeyGordy (Aug 14, 2013)

Something frozen? Hair dryer OK?


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi,

Make: Amana
Model#: ?
Approx age: ?

Fill tube can freeze up when the water is off for a while...







...crud might also get into the fill valve when the water is turned off and back on.

jeff.


----------



## KeyGordy (Aug 17, 2013)

I cured it by aiming a hair dryer at the feeder tube.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Glad that is all that it was.

jeff.


----------



## woodchuck (Aug 19, 2013)

If froze in the supply tube because your water inlet valve has a slow leak and freezes when it gets in the cold air in the tube and eventually stops it up. It will happen again. Replace the inlet valve.


----------



## jeff1 (Aug 20, 2013)

woodchuck said:


> If froze in the supply tube because your water inlet valve has a slow leak and freezes when it gets in the cold air in the tube and eventually stops it up. It will happen again. Replace the inlet valve.



More often than not, but they had an "prolonged water shutoff to replace sink faucet" and that can also do it.

http://www.applianceaid.com/icemaker-repair-help.php#water

jeff.


----------

